# Online support group Monday Sep 14 via skype text



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

The Online Support for Social Anxiety (OSSA) egroup is having an online meeting MONDAY SEP 14. at 5:30 PST, 6:30 MST, 7:30 CST, or 8:30 EST. If you'd like to join, add me to your skype contact ( caedmon.sas ) with a corresponding message.

You can also look at the link here for more info.

This is just starting so I hope we can get a lot of interest. I think it's going to be really cool!


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I might be interested if it were voice as that would be sort of interesting but the website already has a chat interface...is this going to be a guided session or something?


----------

